# How common are swarms in sc pa



## trykonxlgold85 (Feb 7, 2012)

I am only going into my first winter keeping bees but I can't wait until spring. I would like to increase my hive and I just wondered how common swarms were in south central pa. I did get one swarm but it was from the chambersburg area. There are a few bee keepers around me but how common are wild swarms? I read about all you guys and gals catching lots of swarms but I think a lot of you are from down south. Is it worth putting money into swarm traps or should I just focus on splitting my hives?


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

You are not far from my location, and my advice is to focus on splitting your hive. You could invest in a couple of swarm traps but don't get your hopes up on catching swarms in this manor. The best way to catch swarms around here is to give your name and phone number to the police department, fire department to be placed on a swarm call list and let them give you a call when swarms is found.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Also some pest control companies refer swarm calls to beekeepers.


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

Put the word out among your friends.Call the pest guys most around here would rather not and wont spray swarms . Hang a few traps just like fishin u never know.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>The best way to catch swarms around here is to give your name and phone number to the police department, fire department

Each one of those swarms within flight range of your traps will possibly fly right into your swarm trap without giving the next guy a chance to catch it or you having to go spend time and money chasing it. Any box you have set up as a trap can also be taken to catch a swarm you are called about. If it doesn't catch a swarm you can use it to make a divide after the swarm season ends. It's a no lose proposition.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Wouldn't a bait box in any area where you see honeybees have a good chance at luring a swarm? That's how I've done bait boxes so far, though I am in the south plus lots of new beekeepers in my area. They are so much fun because they are basically no work and I've never had one leave after it moved in. Unlike cut outs and swarm catches.

My friend called about a huge swarm last September. I got there an hour and 1/2 after she called, and they must have just left. Her description, about the size of 2 basketballs and only 4 feet off the ground. I was so bummed; wasted time rushing home to get box and equipment, driving to site, then back home to unload. I'm going to set up a bait box at that site in spring.


----------

